# Nice looking chipper on Ebay for IH Cubs



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just found this while surfing. Wish I could have gotten in front of you guys sooner. Looks like a Amerind MacKissic chipper made for IH back in the 1970s?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42228&item=4301859673&rd=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

your are ebay guy thanks joe if you find a loader for a 212 let me know thanks


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts I now Kwik-way make a loader for the 212. It cost about $2,000 U.S.


----------

